# train Vizsla to NOT chase deer



## rosmforest (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi,
I know this sounds absurd, but I love everything about this breed, but we live in an area that is heavily populated with deer, and I want to be able to hike and cycle with the dog and have her/him under control so that he/she won't chase other animals. I am wondering if this is possible and, if so, what the best training for this would be.
thanks for any advice


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your just looking for recall, and leave it. Although some teach avoidance training when it comes to certain animals.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I am no expert in trying to get my dog not to chase game, but I have found that a solid recall can stop the dog from going too far after undesired things (cars,other dogs,rabbits). Get the recall down, and I imagine the dog will eventually get to the point where it just knows not to start the chase. An e-collar made all the difference in the world for us. With as fast as these dogs are, Miko would get so far away he wouldn't even hear our recall. In these cases an e-collar or whistle is useful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's actually not absurd. It can be very important. My third Vizlsa, Rush, loved to chase foxes, and one day while hunting, broke one from cover, chased it through a swamp, and into the road. I had a three legged pointer and $3300.00 vet bill from that incident, and no one to blame but myself. He still hunted for another 8 years after that.

Avoidance and recall is what needs to be enforced. If you have an area thick with deer, use it to train. If not get some of the scent lures.
As odd as it may sound, if you train the dog to track deer, it also works with the control aspect, but that is difficult to effect.
My first vizsla, Boone, was notorious for chasing deer, it got out of control actually. As e-collars were a new concept, mid 80's, I used the bottom 1/2 of a shark pole and the first 75 feet of stainless steel line for shark fishing, about 2000lb. test line. I took him to an area thick with deer and just walked him on that steel leader connected to a harness and waited for him to bust a deer from cover, and disobey, which he did. 
He hit the end of that sharkline like a sledge hammer, about pulled my shoulder out of the socket. When he hit the end of that line it was like a cartoon. 
For the rest of his life he would run exactly 75' and bark at the deer running away.
Use an eCollar, it's a lot easier on your shoulder.


----------

